# Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten



## Basell (5. April 2018)

*Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Ich möchte euch Fragen welchen Schraubenzieher ihr Empfehlen könnt für Hardware Arbeiten wie z.b am PC ( Mainboard u.s.w ) oder Hifi Anlagen.
Habe bis jetzt immer den von meinen Ehrmaligen Mitbewohner genommen, er hatte eine Ausbildung im IT bereich und hatte einen klassen schraubendreher.

Schön Lang damit man auch in die Kleinsten Ecken damit kam wo kein Platz sonst zum drehen war. 
magnetisch damit die schrauben nicht Fläten gehen und perfekter Griff zum halten


----------



## Renax (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Hab immer den genommen, der bei meinem Macho Rev. B dabei war... Super Teil, richtig gut lang...


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Das Set ist sehr hochwertig, kostet aber etwas:
Knipex Elektriker Werkzeugset im Koffer 8teilig 00 20 18 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .

Etwas günstiger:
Wera Kraftform Micro-Set/12 SB 1 Elektroniker Schraubendrehersatz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .


----------



## EyRaptor (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Ich benutze das Ifixit kit mit 64 bits.
Bin damit auch zufrieden.


----------



## Basell (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Kit werde ich mir auch holen,
hier geht es nur um einen Einzelnen Schraubendreher der schön Lang ist ! ! !

Daher bitte keine Kits  und keine Normal Großen Schraubendreher ( auf länge bezogen)


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Mein Liebling... Connex COX362002 PH2 Schraubendreher mit Holzgriff: Amazon.de: Baumarkt Alles andere ist Mumpitz.

Bei Bedarf, selber Magnetisieren. Länger muss kein guter Schraubendreher sein.


----------



## tobse2056 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*



Renax schrieb:


> Hab immer den genommen, der bei meinem Macho Rev. B dabei war... Super Teil, richtig gut lang...



Den nutze ich auch.. .. Der Schraubendreher ist das beste am ganzen Kühler


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Mein Liebling... Connex COX362002 PH2 Schraubendreher mit Holzgriff: Amazon.de: Baumarkt Alles andere ist Mumpitz..


Das Ding ist Mumpitz.
Wenn es um Länge geht ein guter Philips 2:
KS Tools 159.1128-E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Das beste Universalwerkzeug: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Basell (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Ding ist Mumpitz.
> Wenn es um Länge geht ein guter Philips 2:
> KS Tools 159.1128-E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
> 
> ...



Genau so einen habe ich gesucht danke


----------



## LastManStanding (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Mein Liebling... Connex COX362002 PH2 Schraubendreher mit Holzgriff: Amazon.de: Baumarkt Alles andere ist Mumpitz.
> 
> Bei Bedarf, selber Magnetisieren. Länger muss kein guter Schraubendreher sein.



es kommt wohl darauf an was du damit machen willst.. Zur Kühlermontage an der CPU ist er meist zu kurz. Für alle andere sachen am PC reicht der wohl

 Und als Facharbeiter im Handwerker kann ich dir sagen normal "Groß "wie dieser da geht grad so wenn´s sein muss. Besser aber; Größer


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*



Basell schrieb:


> Genau so einen habe ich gesucht danke


Du wirst ihn nie wieder weglegen.
Bei mir liegt er stets neben den PC.


----------



## Basell (7. April 2018)

*AW: Schraubenzieher für PC Arbeiten*

Mein Ex Bewohner hatte diesen in Orange 
Habe den immer gentuzt, einfach perfekt in der länge.

Habe oft PC von Freunden wo man kaum Platz hat die Schrauben am Kühler oder Mainboard zu lösen oder Festzudrehen weil man dort halt 
die Normalen zu klein sein und zeitgleich kein platz ist mit den Fingern die schrauben festzuhalten.

Daher ist der halt Super wird nun die Tage bestellt 
Kommt noch ein Kit dazu und ein Lan Kit.


----------



## Pluscarbat (28. April 2020)

Hallo,
weis jemand wie lang die be-quiet Schraubendreher sind ?
be quiet! Schraubendreher schwarz bulk - Retentionmodule / Halterungen | Mindfactory.de


----------



## david_253 (5. Mai 2020)

Pluscarbat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weis jemand wie lang die be-quiet Schraubendreher sind ?
> be quiet! Schraubendreher schwarz bulk - Retentionmodule / Halterungen | Mindfactory.de


Habe mal eben den Schraubendreher nachgemessen, der meinem Dark Power Pro dabei war: Der Schaft ist ca. 16cm lang (inkl. Spitze) und die Spitze ist magnetisiert.
Super Teil, kann man immer mal wieder gebrauchen.


----------



## Pluscarbat (10. Mai 2020)

Danke für das nachmessen.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Mai 2020)

Ich nehme einen Steckschlüsselsatz mit Verlängerung und ph2 Biteinsatz, den Schraubendreher nur für den PC zu beschränken mache ich nicht.


----------



## Pluscarbat (11. Mai 2020)

ich muß mir sowiso neue Schraubendreher kaufen, da kann ich gleich den  längeren mitbestellen. 
Keine Lust mehr mit die kurzen da rum zu fummeln.

Aber Danke für die Infos hier.
habe alles was ich brauche


----------

